# Feeding plants with buffered soil



## cleanbuds (Apr 5, 2015)

I use happyfrog soil which I believe is buffered meaning that it has nutrition for vegitative growth already, is this correct? 

I just started flowering and haven't added anything yet. The growth seems vigorous and the plants look healthy. 

When do I add nutrition with this type of soil? And do I have to be careful about how much to add? 

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 5, 2015)

Here is what i found.

Soil buffering is the ability of the soil to stop nutrient or pH changes by absorption. For soils, it is the capability of absorbing nutrients and also releasing them (cation exchange capacity). Humic acids and clay minerals have good buffer qualities

Buffer capacity of soil is defined as a soil&#8217;s ability to maintain a constant pH level during action on it by an acidifier or alkalescent agent. A soil, considered a mixture of buffered systems, contains components, which have the ability to neutralize acids by bonding H+ ions as well as bases by the release of hydrogen ions (Federer and Hornbeck, 1985). The effectiveness of soil buffering systems depends on numerous physical, chemical, and biological properties of soils


----------



## Kraven (Apr 5, 2015)

You will need to get flowering specific nutes (higher in P K than N). Start a feeding regimen. The soil had plenty of N already there but what you need for flowering is not present in the soil in sufficient quantities. I use AN nutes but that's about to change, just way overpriced and there are other good nutes way cheaper. GH has a three part that's good, and that's all you would need to flower out nicely.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 5, 2015)

Kravenhead , if I compare prices on the three part GH to the JJ three part, the jj is definately cheaper. $42 for GH, $25 for AN.


----------

